# "The Sage of the Bucksniffle Blues"(video)



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

We closed it down at the ranch this past weekend. My son was finally able to get a break and go with me. We had a great time however there is a reason this vid is titled the Bucksniffle Blues. Check it out.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Another great video by Bucksnort productions....WW


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Great vid, Sometimes it's chicken and sometimes it's feathers........


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Tell Sniffle if he wants to come to South Texas and stick some pork to help put it behind him I'll hooka a brotha up.. Luv the music..Walker


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Hate it man. 

Looking forward to seeing you guys next weekend Danny.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

excellent, but it still won't let me give you more green yet.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A confirmed Camofoot sighting :slimer: . Enjoyed the video and tell your son
to keep his chin up, it happens to everyone if you hunt long enough. Later
Baker


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Tell Sniffle if he wants to come to South Texas and stick some pork to help put it behind him I'll hooka a brotha up.. Luv the music..Walker


Sounds like a plan but he will need a driver. :ac550:



capn said:


> Hate it man.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you guys next weekend Danny.


Nothing like brutal honesty. I can't hardly wait to see you next weekend either, so I can smack ya! J/Kkisssm



Chunky said:


> excellent, but it still won't let me give you more green yet.


Man its okay. I appreciate the thought. Thanks. And thanks to all the kind comments. Elk, I like that "Camofoot" Palerider called it "Bucksquatch" ROFL!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

pretty good stuff Danny - hey! I know some contacts that can get you into the tv show bidness!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

RogerB said:


> pretty good stuff Danny - hey! I know some contacts that can get you into the tv show bidness!


Hey, lets do it. I'm ready to retire from my current job anyway. I need to dream big. LOL!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Nothing like brutal honesty. I can't hardly wait to see you next weekend either, so I can smack ya! J/Kkisssm


You totally misinterpreted that... :rotfl:

I meant that I hate it he lost his deer ya goof! I have been there and there is no worse feeling in hunting than the sickness in the pit of your stomach after losing a deer. The only deer I shot with my bow I lost, and it shook me bad.

Going to start bow hunting again next season though.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

capn said:


> You totally misinterpreted that... :rotfl:
> 
> I meant that I hate it he lost his deer ya goof! I have been there and there is no worse feeling in hunting than the sickness in the pit of your stomach after losing a deer. The only deer I shot with my bow I lost, and it shook me bad. Going to start bow hunting again next season though.


ROFL. Well darn. I guess I can't smack ya then.:slimer: That's funny right there. I don't care who you are.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Hey, lets do it. I'm ready to retire from my current job anyway. I need to dream big. LOL!


Careful Snort. I hear that crew that RogerB used to run with might be less that desirable. 

Heck, the crew he runs with now is definitely less than desirable!! LOL :slimer:

In fact, I think he is their leader!! 

Just be careful. You never know who you might run into on the internet.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

capn said:


> You totally misinterpreted that... :rotfl:
> 
> I meant that I hate it he lost his deer ya goof! I have been there and there is no worse feeling in hunting than the sickness in the pit of your stomach after losing a deer. The only deer I shot with my bow I lost, and it shook me bad.
> 
> Going to start bow hunting again next season though.


I talked to the rancher yesterday and he had found the deer. It had doubled back towards our deer cabin and actually died in a flat no further than 100yds from the back door of the camp, going at least a mile from where the shot took place. He said it was to late to recover her when he found her. The buzzards had pretty much done their job. Glad he found her but it is still a bummer.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well tell the youngun, I hate that it happened, but that's part of hunting no matter what the species is on the receiving end or what you hit them with. It just happens. 

Sometimes it's worse, but it still don't make any of it any better. I lost one this season as well, and we looked HARD until the rain washed away any sign, and then looked some more. 


Keep up the good work on the vid's, the wife and I get a kick outta them. I wished some of mine were as good but I just don't have the talent.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Screeminreel said:


> Keep up the good work on the vid's, the wife and I get a kick outta them. I wished some of mine were as good but I just don't have the talent.


 Haha, yeah she asked me the other day if I'd been westbound on I-10 lately.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

ah thats no good about losing the deer but atleast the rancher found it. hope to see yall this weekend


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> ah thats no good about losing the deer but atleast the rancher found it. hope to see yall this weekend


We will be there. Wouldn't miss it for the world. Maybe you can star in my next video(grin)


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> We will be there. Wouldn't miss it for the world. Maybe you can star in my next video(grin)


sounds great to me lol


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> We will be there. Wouldn't miss it for the world. Maybe you can star in my next video(grin)


Don't joke with me. Are you serious? Is Bucksnort Spielberg Waddell going to be at Blast & Cast????


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> Don't joke with me. Are you serious? Is Bucksnort Spielberg Waddell going to be at Blast & Cast????


i sure hope he is
im gonna bring a camera and my bow and a sharpie so he can sign it


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> i sure hope he is
> im gonna bring a camera and my bow and a sharpie so he can sign it


Well you will have to wait in line just like everybody else.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> Well you will have to wait in line just like everybody else.


i guess i can wait that long


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> i guess i can wait that long


If you've looked at the weather forecast there should be plenty of down time. Could receive up to 10 inches of rain and up to 24mph winds Friday. We will be running to and from the trucks when unloading:cloud:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

After I read the title of this thread, I had prepared myself to see 'sniffle wiping his posterior with some of this stuff...LOL Cool video guys!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

HP, what is that?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> HP, what is that?


It;s the SAGE of the Bucksniffle bro! LOL


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure BS wanted to wipe him down with some Bull Nettle...WW


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Careful Snort. I hear that crew that RogerB used to run with might be less that desirable.


now what would give you cause to think that??? never mind.... there's not enough bandwith to hold that answer 



TXPalerider said:


> Heck, the crew he runs with now is definitely less than desirable!! LOL :slimer:
> 
> In fact, I think he is their leader!!
> 
> Just be careful. You never know who you might run into on the internet.


stumpy is our leader - it's that "special feeling" he gives us all. :slimer:

besides - Danny is too honest for that kind of business.


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

Great video. Sorry about your sons deer, that sux. Looks like you guys have fun, thats all that matters!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> ........
> 
> stumpy is our leader - it's that "special feeling" he gives us all. :slimer:.


*STOP!! TMI...TMI!!!! *


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It;s the SAGE of the Bucksniffle bro! LOL


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I owe you for that one...


----------

